# How to hot cloth



## flirtygerty (24 April 2012)

Hi, 
I have read several times about degreasing a horse using hot towels.
I tried a search but nothing came up, also would it be ok to use it on 
a horse that has access to stables but lives out.
We have a fun ride on Sunday and she's looking dull on her body, she is unrugged
whenever the weather permits but it is still cold and wet and she feels it


----------



## Littlelegs (24 April 2012)

My method is to have a bucket of hot water (not boiling, but hot enough not to be uncomfortable if you stick your arm in) I usually stick a capful of dettol in too. Then put an old handtowel in, wring out & vigorously wipe through coat. Keep rinsing towel out though so you aren't just spreading dirt & grease around. I add the dettol as I find it brings up a lovely shine on dark coats. 
As for her being out, it does strip the grease so maybe just keep her rugged for a few days after if the weathers bad. That said, mine live out in summer & it doesn't stop me bathing.


----------



## thatsmygirl (24 April 2012)

All I do is have a bucket off water, quite hot ( as hot as I can cope with) and add baby oil to it and you will be shocked at how much mess comes out


----------



## Allover (24 April 2012)

Hot towelling is super easy and very effective on horses that are fairly clean to start with, i use hot water (obvs!!) with a dash of baby oil and a small amount of baby shampoo. Dip the towell (flannel) in the water, wring really well and then rub all over the horses body, head and legs. It really does bring them up bootifull! 

I also rinse the flannel in hot water after each rub down to keep the flannel cleaner

It is not over effective if the horse is dirty to begin with, just seems to stir it all up!!


----------



## AdorableAlice (24 April 2012)

Hot water + vinegar = shining horse


----------



## LynH (24 April 2012)

Do you just wipe with the coat or against it? Does the heat lift the dirt out without the coat getting too wet or do you need to put a thermatex on afterwards? 

I was thinking of hot washing them today, I used a Furminator to get all their loose hair out but the older horse still looks a bit dirty and scurfy. I spent 3 hours grooming my two in the sun today to make up for the quick flick overs they've been getting because of the rain but they didn't look like it. Might give them a hot cloth tomorrow if the rain stays away long enough.


----------



## Tiffany (24 April 2012)

I do same as little legs. Did try with vinegar once instead of dettol but my TB mare came out in lumps.


----------



## Umbongo (24 April 2012)

I used to hot cloth at a racing yard. Bucket of water as hot as I could with a dash of baby oil. Dunk in the cloth and wring out as much as possible, run over the horse in the same direction as the hair. Dunk the cloth into the water and wring out again after each wipe. The cloth was wrung so tightly that the horses shouldn't be wet. 

The horses looked show worthy even before the hot clothing, but you would be surprised what you can get off a shiny clipped out TB!


----------



## **Vanner** (24 April 2012)

I rub mine backwards and forwards on the first rinse then with the hair second time.

I use a tiny dash of shampoo or linament in mine; dettol is amazing but I'm allergic to it!

I follow with a dry towel just to take off any dampness.


----------



## Countrychic (24 April 2012)

I use dettol and baby oil but I really don't think it's fair on an unfitted horse that lives out. Especially with all this rain


----------

